# Great link for the beginning Bird shooters



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

http://mikeatkinson.net/tutorial-7-basic-field-techniques.htm


http://phototipspro.com/articles/cold-weather-photography/


----------



## rpt (Dec 26, 2013)

surapon said:


> http://mikeatkinson.net/tutorial-7-basic-field-techniques.htm
> 
> 
> http://phototipspro.com/articles/cold-weather-photography/


Thanks for posting. Great starting point.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > http://mikeatkinson.net/tutorial-7-basic-field-techniques.htm
> ...



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Rpt.
Merry Christmas and Happy New year 2014 to you.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Click said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for sharing Surapon.



You are welcome, Dear Click.
Have a beautiful holiday to your family and you.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2013)

Out here in redneck country, bird shooting takes on a different meaning.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Out here in redneck country, bird shooting takes on a different meaning.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Sir, Mr. Mt Spokane, my teacher.
You are right on the target ---Ha, Ha, Ha " Out here in redneck country, bird shooting takes on a different meaning. "--- My small town in North Carolina, Close to the " Father's Home Of KKK " Too, Real Redneck country.----Well, I know the meaning of " Redneck", But you might want to explain to some of our friend , who live in another part of the big world , What are " Redneck and KKK ".
Happy holiday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2013)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting. Thanks for sharing Surapon.
> ...



Thank you Mr Surapon.

Have a Beautiful Holiday also!


----------

